# Thinking of guitar lessons



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

For a while now I've been thinking of signing up for some guitar lessons.

It's been a toss up between using the monthly lessons found in mags, or buying DVD's, ect or finding a teacher.

I play in a band, and can hold up but I just find myself stuck in a rut at times, and would like to expand my style so to say, "break out of the box".

I've even posted an ad out on kijiji with zero bites, next step I guess is to just go down to my local shop and sign up I suppose.


kkjq


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i am a fairly new player.

I recently took up lessons after ~6-8 months of self learning.

it definitely helped with my lead work. as for creativity, hasn't really sparked much and I'm stuck in that box.

id recommending finding a teacher that will sit down with you and listen to what you want and tailor his teaching lesson to what you want to achieve.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out some stuff on youtube too, might not be the style lessons you're looking for but it's worth a look. That's where I learn most of my stuff from as well as hearing loads of new music.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ThePass said:


> For a while now I've been thinking of signing up for some guitar lessons.
> 
> It's been a toss up between using the monthly lessons found in mags, or buying DVD's, ect or finding a teacher.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you may find this useful.

*How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor*


Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. There is the odd exception where an instructor will rent space within a music shop and has no other ties to the music store. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

Gibson's Learn & Master Guitar | Learn to Play Guitar at Home with DVD Lessons | Acoustic & Electric
And here is a third source of a plethora of YouTube instructional videos that you may find helpful.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/theory...ar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!!!!!


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

I'm currently in the same position. Been playing for near on 20 years so, yeah, I can hold my own in darned near any situation. However, after playing for this long i definitely have my comfort zones and often wondered if a good teacher could help push me past them. The problem is finding someone who can understand the situation and also has the chops to work with advanced players.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have signed up with a guitar teacher from L & M! I told him exactly what my goals are! Let's see if he cuts the mustard! 

My last teacher was shit! He would ask me what song do I want to learn this week! He would print the tab for me and say go learn it and I will see you next week! I was so stupid and naïve but now I am much wiser!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Since you already know how to play.... taking lessons will definitely not hurt. Give it a shot, and if the teacher is not right, try someone else.


----------

